# Поздравляем iskander-k с Днём Рождения!



## MotherBoard

*iskander-k*! Поздравляем с Днём Рождения!




В предании старом говорится:
Когда родится человек -
Звезда на небе загорится,
Чтобы светить ему навек.
Так пусть она тебе сияет
По крайней мере лет до ста,
И счастье дом твой охраняет,
И радость будет в нём всегда.
Пусть будет в жизни всё прекрасно,
Без горя и невзгод,
Пусть будет всё светло и ясно
На много-много лет вперёд!​


----------



## goredey

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## icotonev

*Поздравляю с Днём Рождения!!! Счастья в личной жизни!!!*


----------



## Mila

​
*С днем рожденья поздравляем
И от всей души желаем:
По-сибирски быть здоровым,
По-кавказски долго жить,
По-цыгански быть веселым
И по-русски водку пить!​*



​ 


 


​


----------



## Cameroon

присоединяюсь! дальнейших успехов!


----------



## Drongo

*iskander-k*, Саня! От всего сердца поздравляю с Днём рождения! Ты классный друг и товарищ, на которого можно положиться. Желаю тебе чтобы у тебя всё было классно и всё получалось как ты хочешь! С Днём Рождения Саня! Ура! :friends: :good2:


----------



## Analyzer

с Днём Рождения !


----------



## Саныч

Поздравляю!:drinks:


----------



## Arbitr

C Днём ВАРЕНЬЯ!))))))) удачи и любви на жизненном пути!


----------



## beve

*Поздравляю с днем рождения!*reved:


----------



## iolka

Желаю радости всегда и настроенья бодрого,
Не знать печали никогда и в жизни всего доброго!
Никогда не унывать, не видеть огорчения,
И дни с улыбкой начинать, как в этот День рождения!!!! 






:yess::victory:


----------



## Alex1983

С днем рождения! Здоровья, счастья и удачи:dance2:


----------



## AlexTNT

*Желаю радости всегда*
* И настроенья бодрого,*
* Не знать печали никогда*
* И в жизни всего доброго.*
* Никогда не унывать,*
* Не видеть огорчения,*
* И дни с улыбкой начинать,*
* Как в этот День Рождения!*​


----------



## Paul-SFL

С Днем Рожденья  . Успехов, сил и поменьше неисправимых ошибок.


----------



## zaq

*iskander-k!*

*Прими и мои поздравления!*


----------



## edde

Поздравляю! Желаю счастья и всего много! :friends:


----------



## iskander-k

*NFORCE4*, *goredey*, *akoK*, *icotonev*, *Mila*, *Cameroon*, 
*Drongo*, *Analyzer*, *Arbitr*, *Саныч*, *beve*, *iolka*, 
*Alex1983*, *AlexTNT*, *Paul-SFL*, *edde*, *zaq*, 
Всем огромно спасибо!!! 

Наливаю всем :drinks::drinks::drinks::drinks::drinks::drinks::drinks::drinks::drinks:


----------



## Tiare

*iskander-k*, поздравляю с Днем Рождения! Желаю всего самого хорошегоarty2::drinks:arty: 
P.S. только что удалось зайти на сайт со вчерашнего дня


----------



## iskander-k

*Murchik*, Спасибо!


----------



## OKshef

*iskander-k*, поздравляю с днем рождения! Успехов, здоровья, простой житейской радости!


----------



## iskander-k

*OKshef*, Спасибо !


----------



## sanek_freeman

Тезка, прими мои (слегка запоздалые) поздравления  Желаю здоровья, удачи, любви и счастья  Кампай! :drinks:


----------



## iskander-k

*sanek_freeman*, Спасибо !


----------



## Sionnain

*iskander-k*, я по-видимому тоже опоздал, но всё же...

*С Днём Рождения!!!*


----------



## Денис

*iskander-k, поздравляю!*
*
Желаю:*


----------



## Sanitar

C Днем рождения! Всех благ.


----------



## alena

Какое событие пропустила! :blush:


*iskander-k*, поздравляю с Днем рождения!
Желаю тебе все то, о чем ты мечтаешь, все то, что сделает тебя счастливым. Чудесных встреч, удачи, радости во всем - пусть каждое желание сбывается! Хочу пожелать тебе счастья и здоровья, бодрости и много сил. Пусть каждый день тебе приносит только радость.







Поздравляю моего учителя!


----------



## iskander-k

*Sionnain*, 
*alena*, 
*Sanitar*, 
*Денис*, 

Спасибо !


----------

